# powerbook g4 titanium ne démarre pas !



## calinka (28 Février 2011)

bonjour à tous,

voila mon problème: en possession d'un powerbook g4 titanium 867 M8858F/A  le portable est branché sur secteur mais impossible de le démarrer.

- Le voyant secteur est vert
- Bouton power appuyé rien ne se passe (ni ventilo ni disque dur démarre)
- Batterie retiré idem
- Reset button derrière clavier fait 
- pile déconnecté

A l'heure actuel, je sais plus quoi faire si quelqu'un à une petite idée je l'en remercie d'avance

merci


----------



## didgar (28 Février 2011)

Salut !



calinka a dit:


> - pile déconnecté



Pour ta série de PowerBook ( DVI ) je ne sais pas si c'est pareil que pour les plus anciennes notamment la première ( Mercury ) mais si tu parles de la pile de pram, ton pb vient peut-être de la. J'ai réussi à remettre en route un PowerBook G4 400 en remplaçant la pile ( les 4 dans cette version ) de pram. Avec 2 sur les 4 de mortes la machine ne démarrait pas. Comme toi aucun signe de vie même branchée sur le secteur ... Une fois remplacée et un reset fait, c'est reparti !

Visiblement, tu n'en as qu'une => http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-PowerBook-G4-Titanium-DVI-PRAM-Battery/102/1 et si c'est comme sur les modèles ultérieurs ( Alu ) elle est rechargeable ...

Bref, une piste à explorer ! N'ayant jamais ouvert ce modèle, je ne peux t'en dire plus.

A+

Didier


----------



## calinka (9 Mars 2011)

bonjour,

aujourd'hui, je viens de recevoir les pièces que j'attendais. Tout heureux je me précipite sur mon mac pour les changer et la surprise toujours le même problème. 

Aucun signe de vie après remplacement de la pile du PRAM (+ reset smu fait). Nouvel essai avec un autre chargeur fait  au cas ou mais toujours rien, je désespère.

Alors la je sais plus quoi faire, si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur.

merci d'avance


----------



## elKBron (9 Mars 2011)

Sur mon vieux PB G4 Ti 500MHz, j'avais ce symptôme.

Ma solution qui fonctionnait et fonctionne toujours (je l'ai donné à une amie) : appuyer 10 secondes sur le bouton de démarrage. Relâcher et rappuyer normalement sur le bouton de démarrage.

J'espère que cela fonctionnera aussi pour toi


----------



## calinka (9 Mars 2011)

salut elKBron,

je viens d'essayer la manip mais hélas rien ne fait, aucun signe de vie. je viens de rebrancher la batterie et mon chargeur vient de passer au orange donc je suppose que ca charge, je vais le laisser un peu charger et réessayer plus tard.

merci quand même

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h03 ----------

j'ai comme l'impression qu'il ne va jamais redémarrer, en espérant que  ce ne soit pas la carte mère.
Pensez vous que ce soit le connecteur d'alimentation qui puisse être défectueux ?

j'attends vos conseils.

merci


----------



## calinka (3 Mai 2011)

quelques news

après avoir tous testés, je confirme bien que c'est la carte mère qui est HS...

donc je passe commande pour une CM 820-1431-A.

voilà a+ 

merci à vous pour vos conseils


----------



## NioubyNerd (3 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur un iBook G4 blanc.
Mon ex-épouse (aidez-moi, je veux la reconquérir ;-)) a la mauvaise habitude de débrancher son ordinateur dont la batterie est morte, et il s'éteint donc euh... Un peu à l'arrache. Elle ne passe JAMAIS par le menu pour sortir (Mars, Vénus, tout ça...)

Quand je démarre son ordinateur, j'entends le BOING, et après un vague scrumble à l'écran (je n'ai pas le temps de voir si ça affiche un quart de secondes le menu de choix de session avant), je vois un magnifique écran gris clair qui s'affiche, bien lumineux, sans que rien ne se passe.

AVANT LE BOING, le ventilo souffle très violemment, une ou deux secondes, avant de se calmer.

J'ai testé le shift + ctrl + option (euh, si option est bien le ALT), ça ne fait rien
J'ai testé le boutin d'alim 20 secondes, ça me donne une tonalité puis a redémarré : pas de changement.
J'ai essayé un démarrage en mode target (mais je n'ai pas le câble pour accéder au disque) : je vois le logo target.

Je suis vraiment embêté de ne pas pouvoir trouver de solution.
Est-ce que vous pourriez m'organiser un p'tit miracle, tout ça, s'iouplaît ?

Merci pour votre aide
Cerise sur le gâteau : EDF me coupe le courant demain Ça ne devrait pas aider


----------



## Invité (4 Mai 2011)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis sur un iBook G4 blanc.
> Mon ex-épouse (aidez-moi, je veux la reconquérir ;-)) a la mauvaise habitude de débrancher son ordinateur dont la batterie est morte, et il s'éteint donc euh... Un peu à l'arrache. Elle ne passe JAMAIS par le menu pour sortir (Mars, Vénus, tout ça...)
> ...



Tu peux toujours essayer un "fsck", ça ne mange pas de pain


----------



## NioubyNerd (4 Mai 2011)

Merci

Alors, après le CMD/S, il ne se passe rien. Même écran figé gris clair sans mention ni logo



Invité a dit:


> Tu peux toujours essayer un "fsck", ça ne mange pas de pain


----------



## Onmac (5 Mai 2011)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis sur un iBook G4 blanc.
> Mon ex-épouse (aidez-moi, je veux la reconquérir ;-)) a la mauvaise habitude de débrancher son ordinateur dont la batterie est morte, et il s'éteint donc euh... Un peu à l'arrache. Elle ne passe JAMAIS par le menu pour sortir (Mars, Vénus, tout ça...)
> ...



Pas besoin de le mettre dans chaque topic 
Si il n'y a pas un similaire, tu en ouvre un mais ICI on parle de *PowerBook*, pas d'iBook

Bref, 

Si c'est la CM, je pense que les ventilos tourneraient quand même non?


----------



## Invité (5 Mai 2011)

Edit :

Erreur, sorry&#8230;


----------



## Onmac (5 Mai 2011)

Oui mais ce topic là, c'est "powerbook g4 titanium ne démarre pas !"
Après je dit ça, je dit rien...


----------



## Invité (5 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Oui mais ce topic là, c'est "powerbook g4 titanium ne démarre pas !"
> Après je dit ça, je dit rien...



Too late


----------

